# Halloween chainsaw carving pics



## nba123 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here r some pics of the log I carved last year, I carve one every year out of a hollow log but this year I let time get away and had to make one hollow. All done with chainsaws, saws used were 346xp, 395xp, ms 880. Hope u enjoy. Didnt get any pics of it on fire this year, just to much going on. I will look for some from previous year to post.


----------



## duane9835 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thats a cool idea!! Bet the kids get a kick out of that....


----------



## nba123 (Jan 14, 2011)

duane9835 said:


> Thats a cool idea!! Bet the kids get a kick out of that....


 
They beg me to due it. Wish I had some pics of it burning but time just got away from me. Thanks for ur coment.


----------



## promac850 (Jan 14, 2011)

That's awesome stuff!


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 15, 2011)

very cool.


----------



## nba123 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank U for ur comments.


----------

